# Arrows you would like to see?



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

For a hunting arrow I would like to see something to the following effect:
* gpi: 7.8 to 8 range.
* Built-in in high FOC of 15% to 20% on a 28" shaft.
* ST Axcis type outside diameter.
* 250" spine for the high draw weight shooters.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats a small market i would say
woof 250 spine at 28" you shootin 80+ pounds

like i said woof



Koorsboom said:


> For a hunting arrow I would like to see something to the following effect:
> * gpi: 7.8 to 8 range.
> * Built-in in high FOC of 15% to 20% on a 28" shaft.
> * ST Axcis type outside diameter.
> * 250" spine for the high draw weight shooters.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

.250 .... not that stiff when you got 31" DL and shooting 70# X-Force like me :wink:

I know very good small O.D. arrows are very difficult to make ... I know some big company tried and failed. If you do some, you need very good target shooters to test them.

One other thing that can be really cool is a finish that can improve arrow removal in stramit targets! Shooting FITA legal arrows indoor is just a painful experience!

my 2¢ anyway


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! Always good to see what guys are shooting and perhaps have the opportunity to refine future arrows to address problems shooters are having in the field or in competition!


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you farasking for our input ... other manufacturers just told me that it cannot be done and they will not consider it.

Go and look at the Extreme FOC thread and see how many guys are actually out there that wants to build "the ultimate hunting arrow" for their conditions. Yes, we may be a minority in terms of the overall bowhunting community, but I honestly believe it is because most hunters do not understand the advantages of heavier extreme FOC arrows. The advertising by the manufacturers are just too good of informing the users otherwise ... :wink:


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Pete731;1058920450
One other thing that can be really cool is a finish that can improve arrow removal in stramit targets! Shooting FITA legal arrows indoor is just a painful experience!
my 2¢ anyway[/QUOTE said:


> Peter, you are absulutly right for that. Some time you have to put a feet on the but to pull out. At the end of the day your strenght are out.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

For doing some fita inside at 18 m. it would be good to have some arrow size of 2314.


----------



## aglover (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd like to see some 27/64" arrows that spine nicely on 40 to 50 lbs and at a variety of draw lengths.. the current offerings are very stiff. But really, I think it's awesome that there is a Canadian arrow company starting up.

Also, +1 to figuring out ways to make arrows pull out of different materials better.. I've found my nanoforces don't respond well to lube, they just drive deeper into the target and are just as stuck.

For my use I have a dozen of each of the following:

XX75 2315s for FITA indoor - I'd like something lighter
X7 Cobalt 2613s for Vegas - I'd like something lighter than these and less stiff than current carbon offerings
Nanoforce V1's for outdoors - pretty happy with these so far
VForce HV V3's for 3D - Haven't tried them yet.. but if I could get something fatter and equally light, I'd be very interested


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems to be a common problem here - guys burning out sholders pulling arrows out of targets? This will definatley go on the agenda of things to address in upcoming tweaks to our current Stud Series (although I ve gotten feedback from staff shooters that they come out of targets better than some) and future line ups.
Just to update guys, going to meet with my webdesigner today and the site will be going from basic to fully functional soon - more info on product, specials, updates. Most staff shooters have now recieved their product, from here in BC right out to Quebec so watch for a Darkhorse at your range. If you would rather test drive then wait for a sighting, you can contact me here or on the page. Half dozens avaliable and 10% off to AT members!


----------

